# Thorin and Orcrist



## HLGStrider (Aug 2, 2002)

All right Thorin got his sword, Orcrist, at the same time Gandalf got Glamdring. These swords were not made to be weilded by dwarves, and it came out in another discussion that swords were generally about four or five feet long... My question, how could a dwarf wield this thing? Sure he was strong. I don't doubt he could use it for fighting, but carrying it would be a tad bit awkward, could it not?

Was this a shorter sword than usual, or am I just under estimating dwarves.


----------



## BelDain (Aug 2, 2002)

perhaps the fact that he picked it in the first place tells us the answer to its length. much like sting was an elvish blade but certainly fit bilbo.


----------



## Grond (Aug 2, 2002)

Dwarves are short but on the average are stronger than Man. They have the ability to bear heavy burdens over great distances (as evidenced by Dain's march with the Dwarves of the Iron Hills to Thorin's aid in The Hobbit.) Their weapon of preference is the axe. And I'm not referring to a hatchet but a full sized Battle-axe. I find no inconsistency in Thorin being able to handle a 2 1/2 to 3 foot sword with little trouble. 

But... that's just my humble opinoin.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 2, 2002)

I know they are strong, I just got this ridiculous picture in my mind of Thorin walking along with the end of his sword dragging in the dirt or over rocks, making sparks on the ground...

I always assumed it was a full sized blade because it was Glamdring's twin, and while Gandalf was not described as a tall wizard he still had a mansized stature.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 3, 2002)

Grond,I must confess your humble opinion is correct.So correct that I haven't got anything to add. 
That's my humbler opinion


----------



## Chymaera (Aug 4, 2002)

Elgee the picture in your head is slightly wrong. 

Thorin Oakensheild was never in any form silly looking. He had grace and regel style. He would not have taken the sword if it was not fated for him to have it. Thorin and Orcist fit perfectly together.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 4, 2002)

I retain the right to get weird pictures in my head...


----------



## Grond (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *I retain the right to get weird pictures in my head...  *


LOL! Elgee, I'm sure that Orcrist and Glamdring were rapier type weapons and would have been only 2 1/2 to 3 feet long. That would have been short enough for Thorin to have effectively wielded. I don't picture it being a Claymore like William Wallace (aka Mel Gibson) bore in Braveheart. But I have been wrong in the past.... once.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 4, 2002)

Once I thought I was wrong... but I was mistaken...

I have never visualized Rapiers of any type associated with Tolkien. That's just me, of course.


----------



## Grond (Aug 4, 2002)

Gee!! I haven't ever visualized Tolkien's characters with rapiers either. I was just meaning the blade size. Okay... maybe Orcrist was a young Elf-prince's blade.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 4, 2002)

I'll buy anything.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 5, 2002)

Couldn't Thorin have had Orcrist sheathed across his back. It would be farther from the ground that if it was at his waist.


----------



## Aranaug (Aug 9, 2002)

Having it across his back makes sense. Because that's the way they would have to carry a battle axe if they weren't using it, heck I think that's how it's displayed in some moments of THE FELLOWSHIP OF THE RING with Gimli.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 9, 2002)

A friend who collects swords says he will "will" me his claymore... Thing is I don't think he is going to die anytime soon. I told him that when I ge it, I will take it to the nearest airport and give security a heart attack.


----------



## Grond (Aug 9, 2002)

I have reviewed every piece of artwork I could find on Gandalf and his sword Glamdring. If it's mate, Orcrist, is that same size as Gandalf's sword is illustrated in these pictures (I've attached) then Thorin would have had one heck of a time wielding it with any coordination.


----------



## Grond (Aug 9, 2002)

Image 2 of Gandalf's sword Glamdring.


----------



## Grond (Aug 9, 2002)

Image 3 of Glamdring.


----------



## tur-kheleden (Aug 10, 2002)

thats somthing that bothers me in the movie glamdring doesnt glow
sting doesnt even glow when frodos fighting the troll i mean come on jackson


----------



## Grond (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tur-kheleden _
> *thats somthing that bothers me in the movie glamdring doesnt glow
> sting doesnt even glow when frodos fighting the troll i mean come on jackson *


Find a full discussion on this issue in the Movie Forum. Link is http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5554


----------



## Dark Rider (Aug 13, 2002)

hey,'m new here so could somebody explain everything to me


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 13, 2002)

What do you want explained? I'll do my best if you clarify.


----------



## Dark Rider (Aug 13, 2002)

well,basically just how the forum works


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 13, 2002)

Ah... 

Do you know how to do regular message boards? You obviously know how to reply... If you have a question start a thread or find an applicable one someone has already started. You can goof off on Prancing Pony or Bag End... join a guild, meaning a club of people with interests, argue points, and play role playing games... PM a moderator if you have any in depth question. They are listed at the top of all forums.


----------



## Dark Rider (Aug 14, 2002)

thanks


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 14, 2002)

You're welcome and good luck... Always fun to help a new guy out.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 17, 2002)

Grond do you remember when we discussed in a post that there should be some limits for new members?


----------



## Grond (Aug 17, 2002)

Sorry, Gil-galad... I don't understand your post. Some limits for new members concerning what in particular? Please elaborate and I'll respond.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 17, 2002)

In a post a month ago we discussed that there shoud be some limits for new members.Some of them just don't know what they're doing here.Some people said that it would be good if new members post new threads after they make 10,15 or 20 posts.In this way they will learn how to answer,to post a poll,thread,etc... and won't ask stupid things.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 17, 2002)

In a post a month ago we discussed that there shoud be some limits for new members.Some of them just don't know what they're doing here.Some people said that it would be good if new members post new threads after they make 10,15 or 20 posts.In this way they will learn how to answer,to post a poll,thread,etc... and won't ask stupid things.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 17, 2002)

The idea was not to let them start a new thread... and this guy wasn't starting a new thread so it wouldn't have effected him anyway. I personally would be against it. Enough of the new members are experienced on other message boards that they know what they are doing... and our few rules are pretty tacit. I think they learn best by making mistakes, and I can live with those they do make...


----------



## Grond (Aug 18, 2002)

I, for one, live to answer questions. I also believe in the old adage that the best way for a person to learn is through their mistakes. (I'm living proof of that. ) So.... let em do their best and ask questions. Us "old timers" will straighten them out and the moderators will clean up anything that needs their attention.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 18, 2002)

HORRAY FOR GROND AGREEING WITH ME!!!

I knew I liked you...


----------



## Azog (Aug 25, 2002)

This is just an example...

In FFVII (Final Fantasy Seven), Cloud, the main character, has an 8ft. Long sword (his Buster Sword, a big blade that must weigh a bunch prob 2ft wide). He is only six feet. The physics depicted are off, but i believe that Thorin would moderately be able to handle the sword. At least enough to swing it with ease, due to the fact that it was very light, being an Elven Blade.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 25, 2002)

Hey, Azog. You finally ventured out of Rp's!!! Welcome. Good post.


----------

